# Rainbow Centipede



## Chilopet (Aug 3, 2006)

Does anyone reccognize this guy?  There are for sale at the local pet store and I'm wondering what they are and if they are gonna get any bigger.  They're about 2 inches now and being sold as "rainbow centipedes" for $15.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 3, 2006)

they look like centipedes that are pretty popular right now coming out of egypt

do you know where they came from, countrywise?

p.s. that looks female to me


----------



## Chilopet (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll have to check with the pet store again about if they know the country of origin.  But at such a cheap price, I was thinking that they wont get much bigger


----------



## Chilopet (Aug 3, 2006)

The same store is also selling this guy under the name of "red headed centipede", also about 2 inches


----------



## Canth (Aug 3, 2006)

The 2nd is S. polymorpha. I'd buy them...Kim and Ken are cool. That's their store you're referring to.


----------



## Chilopet (Aug 3, 2006)

Canth said:
			
		

> The 2nd is S. polymorpha. I'd buy them...Kim and Ken are cool. That's their store you're referring to.


yeah, they are the best place in town to get exotics. but i've heared that there is alot of confusion with identifying pedes and i wanna be as sure as possible about what i'm getting.  But the prices are good.  Might give the rainbow a shot and see if it gets any bigger


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 3, 2006)

if they are the egyptian species then they should get to be about 4-5" long. i think my longest one is a male that is just north of 5"BL when it is stretched out for walking.

also, if that other stripey one is from the US then it probably is S. polymorpha. but if it is from like, not US it could be S. morsitans

i'll have to look for antenna segment counts to see if that could shed some light on the situ


----------



## bistrobob85 (Aug 3, 2006)

If they're scolopendra species ( tanzanian tiger centipede ) i want some . 

 phil.


----------

